# Glued Meat"? YOU GOTTA WATCH THIS!!!



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

There is a 30 second short ad before the actual video clip (5:50)

Now along with not eating seafood from Asia or other countries ... we have
to watch for GLUED meat! Be sure to watch this; you will be shocked. I sure was.

The next time that you are at the grocery store go to the pre-packaged meat coolers and look closely at the list of the countries on the label of any of the packaged meats (which is a mandatory FDA law) that shows where that meat came from. Buy only meat that came from USA or Canada.

Well, you can bet that if they are doing it in Australia, they're doing it here. In fact, it wouldn't surprise me to learn the technology was developed here. This video is shocking & everyone should be aware of what they are doing and what you are buying!!!  I have never seen or heard of such a thing!!!



http://d.yimg.com/nl/australia/site/player.swf?vid=24472661&repeat=0&browseC


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, pretty incredible!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Uh huh,they are doing it here too. The meat is meant to be labelled 'formed' or 'reformed' meat if you buy it in the supermarket, but of course restaurants and butchers wouldn't have it labelled like that. The fast food industry uses it too in things like chicken nuggets.
It's like everything else nowadays, its happening all over the world, things are hidden from a horrified public, all in the name of money.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

That is disgusting.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh man, my fiance's brother is a chef and he told us about this stuff a few months ago. I was disgusted!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I suppose the only way around this is to buy bone-in?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

doesn't it have to be labeled?

http://meatblogger.org/2011/05/27/meat-glue-mania-and-mayhem/

not sure if this makes me feel any better...and in a restaurant, i'd maybe not feel better...

but i should think that it would have to be called by a different name or be sold by a store who sells non labeled beef or pork or chickens, etc.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Ohmygosh, sure makes one glad they're vegetarian...whoo, no worries for me but my dog is another story.


ETA: Thanks Re for the above link to read.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Really is quite disgusting the way we are treated by the companies :-(

Formed and reformed is the standard labelling here and it can include anything from chunks shown in the clip to mashed puree and pressed back together. Either way - I don't buy it.

A lot of our grocery stores here give you the option to choose the piece of meat you want cut from so you nearly always have a choice in the matter.

Personally I buy my meat from a butcher who cuts right in front of me, and although not the best quality of meat it can all be traced back to processor and farmer.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Eww.. I learn some new disgusting thing about food industry every day, like the chicken nugget paste
What Are Chicken Nuggets Made Of? - YouTube


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Its all about making money....I'm just so disgusted......


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it seems to me this stuff needs to be labeled.....just like the use of antibiotics and hormones and what the animal is fed, etc. etc.

and it's incumbent upon us to make sure we keep up on these nefarious techniques to not waste a drop of meat...although, i'm so sure there's another way.

i go to a store that is usda meat, but not categorised prime, choice, select....and they aren't allowed to sell 4D, so i know it's not that...

i'll go up there one of these days and see if they are selling re formed meat or what ever it's called to make it sound more appealing....

the meat i buy is from oregon and i've talked to the owner.....i've talked to the butchers and i know where my meat is slaughtered....so i'm not feeling particularly in danger.

but i won't buy meat from anywhere i don't trust....and i shall have to talk to the people at costco to see from where they get their meat.

it has always been 'caveat emptor' and i guess it always will be.

isn't it cool that we are ever so diligent? thank you, triker don.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw this a few months ago but my disgust has never waivered. Nasty


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

This is pretty old news. It does not require labeling. This is why I rarely eat out. You have no idea what you are eating. Same for hamburger. Google "pink slime". Industrialized food is going to kill us all eventually.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, that is interesting.
I think Sara said it best!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Totally saw this from Re on facebook. For me, it's not necessarily the glue itself that bothers me. It's that they are selling scraps as prime cuts of meat. I am with those who are angry about the dishonestly of the whole thing.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

trikerdon said:


> There is a 30 second short ad before the actual video clip (5:50)
> 
> Now along with not eating seafood from Asia or other countries ... we have
> to watch for GLUED meat! Be sure to watch this; you will be shocked. I sure was.
> ...


i watched that video and about ten more and read several articles....here's one to show the other side..

The Trials of Transglutaminase

and there are more disavowing the australian video as sensationalistic. 

to those who buy lunchmeat.....think about it.

just goes to show there are three sides to every story.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I have never heard of this or would ever think of a meat supplier doing anything like this! That is nastyyyy. Luckily when I buy I do mostly all organic from a local farm, and I buy whole chickens because its cheaper. I get one thing thats sourced from australia, a full frozen lamb leg - bone in, so i hope its ok! Thanks for sharing the link. Its scary how a proffessional cant even tell the difference though!!!!


----------

